# Male vampire makeup help



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, I had to go look at an image of Lestat from Queen of the Damned. For the face, I would use a very pale shade of foundation and set with a pale powder. For the lips, use a dark red/maroon pencil and color in the lips a little bit & smear w/ your finger so there's just a stain of red on your lips. Whatever you do, do not line your lips. For the eyes, a brown/maroon shade to line your eyes and cover your lower lids so you have the smoky eyes look. Study pics of Lestat and practice before your big night.


----------



## Valkryie (Sep 17, 2008)

*Do you have someone to help you?*

A female friend, sister, girlfriend, etc. could help you handle your first makeup test, it can be tricky. Just make sure you get some decent makeup and not cheap stuff that will smear all over the place. 

I'm going as a dead vampire this year, and I'm also trying to avoid the "clown" look. I ordered some pale foundation and setting powder from Mehron, but the stuff hasn't come yet. I plan to use it on my arms and chest as well, so I will do some practice runs. I didn't order any black eyeliner or red lipstick, as I already have those items. (I'm a woman, what can I say?)

I'll let you know how it goes and try to provide some guidance when I start my test runs. (The makeup should be here any day, I know it's been shipped.)


----------



## rskapnkrunch (Oct 8, 2008)

I really appreciate the responses. So it looks like from both of yall I need a pale foundation and powder. Im probably skipping the lips part... it's weird wearing makepup in the first place. And I probably need eye makeup.

That'd be awesome if you let me know how it goes, Valkryie!


----------

